# Dog throws up after bath



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have never heard of this. You would think if the bath was the issue he would be throwing up sooner after the bath - two hours is an awfully long time. I would be inclined to think it was the car, but who knows?

Hopefully someone else can chime in with something more helpful!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

it could be the combination of stress from the car and the bath just a guess though  hope it gets better


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I'm no expert, but it sounds like it could be stress related to me. Or maybe the shampoo makes him sick?


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok- he just threw up again. It is all food. I called the emergency vet and they said to limit water and no more food tonight and if he throws up again tonight I should bring him to emergency. Otherwise, bring him to his vet tomorrow.

He is dry heaving a little now. I am sooo scared. He had Giardia a few weeks ago and they put him on 2x of medication and it cleared it up but not 100% (some poops were still a little loose). So my vet had me switch to a chicken and rice diet for a few days and today I started transitioning his kibble (Orijen LBP) back into his meal of chick and rice. Could the combination be causing the throw up? I am so worried and confused. Could I be feeding him too much food? Doing a heaping cup of chick and rice 2x a day. 

Thanks :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope a little one is feeling better. Bumping up.


----------



## zin814 (Nov 22, 2016)

My dog has the same problem, but she didn't vomit right after bath, she vomited the next morning and seemed to be tired. This happened several times, at the beginning, I thought it was because the food, but the latest time she vomited, I didn't give her any strange food the night before. I'd be appreciate if anyone can tell me what to do? I can't stop giving her a bath since she has skin problems. I just can limit the bath times to 2/month.


----------

